# Flex summary not right



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

says I delivered 2 of 2 packages I picked up. 

And 0 were delivered but not picked up by clients. 

I worked 6 blocks and probably took 30 packages each block average. 

Why aren't my stats off in the flex summary, should I be concerned.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Just reply to that email and explain the error or errors. It's better than nothing.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

My Reliability is at 95% though my summaries have never been anything but 100%. Ususally, when you email them they get back pretty quickly, but I had to resend the email as it's been a couple of weeks since I first sent the email inquiry.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Mine was screwed up too, went from 0 missing deliveries to 1, even though I hadn't made any deliveries during the weekly period. (Why I got a report for a week I hadn't worked?? Good question....)


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

I had one a few weeks ago say that I delivered a package after 9:00. I have never delivered anything later than 6:45. Also one week I had one say I had 2 pax not received by customer, but did not receive any email about it.


----------

